
Learning React.js is easier than you think - samerbuna
https://edgecoders.com/learning-react-js-is-easier-than-you-think-fbd6dc4d935a
======
onion2k
Coming from an Angular background, the thing that helped me _immensely_ in
learning React was learning Vue and vuex first. Vue is simpler (to learn that
is; not necessarily true in terms of real world code..) but conceptually
similar to React, which helped to bridge the divide between Angular and React.
As a bit of a bonus I'm now familiar with three frameworks instead of one.

~~~
robodale
+1 for learning Vue. I also went from Angular to Vue (skipping React
outright). Looking at React component code _almost_ looks like Vue stuff...I
was surprised I was instantly understanding another framework (React).

------
bdcravens
This article, so many, isn't about learning React, it's about learning to
build a basic component. If all you want to build is a non-persistent to do
list, it's great. If your goal is "Learning React.js" (in other words, be able
to build apps) I feel you aren't even getting started until you start address
pulling in data from external sources.

~~~
matthewvincent
I don't think learning React is analogous to learning to build client server
apps any more than jQuery is. I personally have worked on many static React
websites (which is a blast by the way).

~~~
bdcravens
Interesting, I wouldn't think that would be a common use case. Were the
websites totally static, or were they inside of another app that actually
handled the dynamic bits?

~~~
onion2k
React _is_ good for completely static sites.
ReactDOMServer.renderToStaticMarkup() is a lovely way to use components to
orchestrate a static site even if you need data from external sources using
Flux or alt.js or something. If you know React well you can do anything you'd
do in Jekyll or Hexo quite easily.

------
mmargerum
This page gets stuck in a reload loop on my iPad Pro

